# The Best Slow Cooker Pork Tenderloin!...AND Orzo with Parmesan & Peas recipe included.



## CanadianShe_Wolf

The Best Slow Cooker Pork Tenderloin!....

CooksNotes:>>Pork is one of my favorites to slow cook because of how it makes the pork tenderloin pull apart so easily and melt in your mouth. Pork can easily over cook and dry out so I love this method for a fool proof way to get the juiciest meat every time. Having found the perfect marinade that truly brings such wonderful flavor really makes this one of my favorite dishes.

Prep Time: 5 Minutes..
Cook Time: 5 Hours..

Ingredients:..
2 pounds of pork tenderloin (I use two small tenderloins)
¼ cup soy sauce
1.5 tablespoons of yellow mustard
2 tablespoons of olive oil
3 tablespoons of maple syrup
1 Shallot chopped
1 teaspoon onion powder
1.5 teaspoons garlic powder
Instructions:..
1. Turn crock pot on to low
2. In large measuring cup add all the ingredients for the marinade and mix
3. Place tenderloin in crock pot and pour over the marinade
4. Cook on low for about 5 hours for two small tenderloins or 6 hours for one large piece
5. Slice and serve pouring the juices over the meat
6. Recommended but not necessary: I turn the pork twice to ensure even cooking at 2 hours and 4 hours, pouring
the juices all over..
***************
Orzo with Parmesan & Peas:...
Yield: 6-8 portions..
Prep Time: 5 Minutes
Cook Time: 15 Minutes..

Ingredients:..
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons olive oil
½ yellow onion chopped
3 cloves of garlic pressed or minced
16 ounce package of orzo
1 32 ounce container of low sodium chicken stock/ or regular chicken stock
salt/pepper
1½ to 2 cups thawed frozen peas
¾­1 cup grated parmesan or parmesan romano blend cheese
Instructions:..
1. Melt butter and olive oil over medium heat in medium pot
2. Add onions and stir continuously cooking till softened about 3­4 minutes
3. Add garlic and orzo stirring constantly for 1­2 minutes
4. Pour in chicken stock and salt and pepper to taste
5. Cook uncovered stirring often and cook until all the liquid has absorbed into the pasta
6. Add peas and parmesan and mix until incorporated
7. Heat until parmesan is melted and peas are heated through
8. At this point test to see if more salt or pepper is needed
9. Serve immediately


----------



## Nushie01079

Thank for sharing! Looks yummy!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

Nushie01079 said:


> Thank for sharing! Looks yummy!


sure does......! :thumbup:


----------



## sanditoes48

Thanks for recipes. Sounds and looks yummy!


----------



## st1tch

Oh I wish I had seen this earlier, we are having pork tonight and I could have done it this way, it sounds so interesting. Oh well guess plain old roast pork will have to do.........this time!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf

st1tch said:


> Oh I wish I had seen this earlier, we are having pork tonight and I could have done it this way, it sounds so interesting. Oh well guess plain old roast pork will have to do.........this time!


Did you ever try this recipe St1tch?....sorry,...just saw your comment this a.m.


----------

